# Sysinternals veröffentlicht Autoruns 10



## Newsfeed (9 Juni 2010)

Die wichtigste Neuerung in der aktuellen Version des System-Tools: Autoruns prüft jetzt nicht mehr nur die gerade laufende Windows-Version.

Weiterlesen...


----------

